# southern angle headed dragons good pets



## fairyfloss (Jan 31, 2012)

what do angle headed dragons eat? 
are you able to handle them? 
do they make good and fun beginner pets?


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

fairyfloss said:


> what do angle headed dragons eat?
> are you able to handle them?
> do they make good and fun beginner pets?



They make great pets. They are not the running around type though. The eat crickets. Woodies and mealworms. Yes you are able to handle them. Just make sure u do ur research before u buy them.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## fairyfloss (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks kyle for the great information :lol:

just wondering though, how big do their inclosure have to be?


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesnt have to be big. They rather hight more than lenght. A good size enclosure for a pair or trio would be 3ft or 4ft high. 2ft or 3ft wide. 2ft deep.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## melissagalea2 (Jan 31, 2012)

i had some a few years back. they drove me nuts. ended up giving em away. they were a pain in the butt to keep, anytime u move a stick around they would chuck the ****tttttttttts and refuse to eat...they are finiky things. stick with a bearded dragon if ur a beginner. they are machines.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

melissagalea2 said:


> i had some a few years back. they drove me nuts. ended up giving em away. they were a pain in the butt to keep, anytime u move a stick around they would chuck the ****tttttttttts and refuse to eat...they are finiky things. stick with a bearded dragon if ur a beginner. they are machines.



Really?? I have never had that problem. They are still my favorite dragons even though i dont own them anymore.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## Erebos (Jan 31, 2012)

melissagalea2 said:


> i had some a few years back. they drove me nuts. ended up giving em away. they were a pain in the butt to keep, anytime u move a stick around they would chuck the ****tttttttttts and refuse to eat...they are finiky things. stick with a bearded dragon if ur a beginner. they are machines.



I have to agree with Kyle. However with drastic changes they do Sauk but a perfect beginner lizard if your looking to get into a rainforest type animal like Boyd's. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## fairyfloss (Feb 1, 2012)

do southern dragons eat any fruits or veggies? 

p.s thank you all for the help:lol:


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

Some do but most dont. Their favorite fruit is mango. They will only eat some fruits. Not veggies. 

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## fairyfloss (Feb 1, 2012)

thanks, i'm thinking of getting one for my 12th birthday in July. i'm choosing between the southern angle headed dragon and the blue tongue lizard.
i don't know witch one to decide.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 1, 2012)

if your 12 get a blue toung please angle heads requier a harder wether condition to create and requires alot more work and biger enclosure and would prefer being hed.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

br3nton said:


> if your 12 get a blue toung please angle heads requier a harder wether condition to create and requires alot more work and biger enclosure and would prefer being hed.



I have to agree with Br3nton. Go with a bluie mate.

Cheers
Kyle


----------



## fairyfloss (Feb 1, 2012)

okay thanks guys

:lol:


----------



## yeah1526 (Feb 1, 2012)

angle headeds would definately be more interesting and fun, but like everyones said, they can really be a pain in the bum to keep, especially for a first lizard. 
plus, you gotta get two angle heads, one on its own would be a little boring. 
mine eat crickets, cockraches (woodies), silkworms, and any other large bugs that i find like huntsmans, preying mantis, moths. mine will only eat fruit and veggies coz they think im holding bug (carrot, banana, apple). 
99% insects.


----------



## fairyfloss (Feb 1, 2012)

okay thanks yeah1526

what is the difference between the angle headed dragon and the eastern water dragon?


----------



## JrFear (Feb 1, 2012)

the difference?
well there completly different species


----------



## book (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask for a good reptile book along with a Blue Tongue for your birthday. Or see what you can find in your local library before hand. Lots of info online about Blue Tongues and they are great for beginners. 
A basic book on Blue Tongues you can get is, Keeping Blue-Tongue Lizards by Grant Turner. Another good introduction book that covers a number of reptiles including the Blue Tongue, Bearded Dragon, Water Dragon and Water Skink is, Care of Australian Reptiles in Captivity by John Weigel. 
If you want one that covers a huge number of lizards including the rainforest dragons there is, Keeping & Breeding Australian Lizards edited by Mike Swan. Danny Brown has authored a collection of new husbandry books which should be excellent but they have not been released yet.
Another book worth having is a guide book like, A Complete Guide To Reptiles of Australia by Steve Wilson and Gerry Swan, so you can look up where a reptile naturally lives to give you an idea on habit differences.


----------



## fairyfloss (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, I think ill go to the local library and check out those books!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 1, 2012)

fairyfloss said:


> Thanks, I think ill go to the local library and check out those books!



You probably wont find husbandry guides in libraries, you will find some field guides though


----------

